# Manchester Airport



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Can anybody help? I have to collect my son and girlfriend from terminal 2 manchester airport 7.30 am and would like to stay somewhere very close the night before, can anybody suggest a spot to park up overnight?

Regards Tim


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I realise you mean in the camper however consider the travel lodge at the airport we stayed for £9 prior to an early flight. google Travelodge


----------



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good evening,
Three possible places to stop the night. I have not used them as I live nearby but I would think you will be ok for one night.
There is a layby approx 200metres from the Bulls Head, Higher Poynton.
Pleasant location near the marina on the Macclesfield canal and about 30 minutes from the airport, so long as you travel before the commuters.
Another location is the car park of the Council leisure centre on Bramhall Moor Lane, Hazel Grove, Stockport. Probably better to arrive after dark. About 20 minutes from the airport.
Also,I have seen the same motorhome parked up on numerous occasions at the side of the Macclesfield Silk Road (opposite Tesco) and there would be room for another.
Just a thought about you arriving at the airport- I think they have changed the pick up arrangements and you have to stop in a short stay car park but I don't know if there are height barriers


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas, any more would be welcome.

Tim


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We parked the Bongo (pop-top) in a long-stay adjacent to the airport, when we flew from there.

There was a free shuttle bus which came into the car park so there was no barrier.

We arrived back at bloody-awful o'clock and had intended to stay the rest of the night in the van on the car park.

However it was too cold (January!) so we drove straight home and piled into bed at 8am.

There didn't seem to be any problem about sleeping over.


----------



## 101965 (Nov 29, 2006)

styal rd B5166 theres a car park about quater of a mile from hmp styal i dont know if theres height restrictions as i aint been there in a while


----------

